# Recoil



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello everyone......I interested in finding a 9mm with the least recoil...My wife has showed interest in shooting for the first time and I hope to win her over to the sport....I`ve collected guns for a long time and thought my HK USP 9MM would work but the grip is just to large for her hands...She shoots my 22`s well but wants to shoot a larger caliber and since I`ve only use 9mm in a larger caliber that`s what it needs to be.....Anyone noticed a new 9mm that is easy on recoil...Do any of the all steel guns really reduce recoil compared to the polymer guns...Jim


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Try a Sig SP2022 9mm has low recoil (my wife loves hers) small grip available and easy on the budget as well. Best kept secret in handguns, a good gun to introduce her to the sport, avoid the small ccw guns at first as they do have higher recoil and are not generally fun to shoot....JJ


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I second the Sig P2022

We own 2 in our house.

Here's my wife's (I own and love one too)










They are the best kept secret in the shooting world.

They have a fantastic trigger .. at least ours do.

Good luck with your search.

:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

metal framed cz/tang's fit smaller hands well and have some mass, therefore less recoil


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

For recoil damping, heavier is better (within reason, of course). Ammo choice plays a roll as well. Wal-Mart Federal or UMC 115 gr practice ammo is going to be more manageable than some +P+ ultramegahypergnarly Self defense HPs. 
My CZ 75 is pretty mild. I would think that most full sized metal framed pistols would be tolerable for all but the most sensitive/fussy. 
A full sized, steel 1911 in 9 mm would be pretty mild, I would think. It certainly takes the snappiness out of the .40 S&W.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> For recoil damping, heavier is better (within reason, of course). Ammo choice plays a roll as well. Wal-Mart Federal or UMC 115 gr practice ammo is going to be more manageable than some +P+ ultramegahypergnarly Self defense HPs.
> My CZ 75 is pretty mild. I would think that most full sized metal framed pistols would be tolerable for all but the most sensitive/fussy.
> A full sized, steel 1911 in 9 mm would be pretty mild, I would think. It certainly takes the snappiness out of the .40 S&W.


I agree. Heavier the gun is, the lighter the percieved recoil. The Baby Desert Eagle from Magnum Research is made in Israel (I believe it is the side arm of the Israeli military). It weighs 42 ounces empty, is priced very well and is reported to have a very light recoil. See: Magnum Research : Baby Eagle

However, I found that the Glock 19's recoil was very managable (very light in my opinion) and that gun's weight was about 24 ounces.

I am not particularly recoil sensitive, and most people get accustomed to the recoil after a few range sessions. I think any full to mid-sized 9mm would be manageable by most people. The tiny ones are a real handful, however.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Believe it or not my PX4 subcompact in 9mm(i.e. the beast) being a chubby little pistol, and even though it's considered a subcompact has to be one of the mildest recoiling 9's i've ever shot and that includes the compacts and fullsize 9's. You don't want to stop shooting it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Jenner

My wife shoots her Beretta PX4 Storm in competition and does quite well.










She could shoot any of our guns ... she stay's with "her" PX4 Storm" :mrgreen:

It is a great gun.

:smt1099


----------



## dirt.diver (Dec 28, 2011)

I put a 3rd in for the Sig SP2022 9mm. I have had mine for a few weeks and absolutely love it. Sigs are accurate, great guns. You can change the grips for smaller hands if needed. I have what comes on it, which I believe is the medium, and me being 6'4" with big hands, it fits well. I picked it up for about $400, and all the other Sigs except for the Mosquito .22 are over $700. It's accurate accurate accurate. Ammo is cheap too. Wallyworld here has 100 rounds for $19.97. I was paying $13.50 per box of other great ammo before I found those. So my votes in.....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I will suggest the Ruger SR9c It is a great little gun. My wife has small hands too and she loves this pistol


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Get a pistol that has the bore very low in relation to your hand like the Glock there will be no muzzel flip and less movement. The Gen 4 recoil system is very nice too as is the adjustable grip panels. I watch women shoot XDs and they point towards the sky and seem to kick harder than they really do just because they move so much. The S&W M&Ps have a low bore too.


----------

